# What's the weather like on the continent?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

A query for those of you lot out there over the water. We're heading south (well mostly 8) ) on Sunday morning from Calais, and would welcome reports "from the horse's mouth" as to what the weather is like, and local forecasts where you are. We're open minded about where to go (Apart from Spanish costas), we have just over 2 weeks to play with, we don't like huge built up areas, and from past experience the French med coast is quite attractive... Quite happy with sites & aires, and have some spare camping cheques to use up.


So who's out there??? :wink:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Just arrived here in Salzburg from Dunkirk a week ago...
The weather has been appalling but the local forecast is a little better though still going to rain. Not cold, though.
For the best forecasts, try www.wetter.de - much better than dear old BBC :roll: 
Patrick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just about sums it up, Patrick, german for weather is wetter :roll: 

I did see that it's a bit cold down in Bavaria


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

In the Charente we have had our first rain (90 mins) for months. everywhere is like a tinderbox, our Friends who have a holiday home about 500 yards from a railway line had their garden set alight from a spark from a train on Saturday, totally burnt out the two fields and part of their garden, luckily it missed the house.

Have a look at the following link and you can see what the weather is going to be like:

http://meteo.aol.fr/

Just had a look for Angouleme and Bordeaux and it has forecast thunder storms but we have not had any. We are inbetween both of them and our area has its own micro climate apparently.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

shame u cant mke it to the canaries, 32 degrees in the shade 50 plus in the midday sun wildcamping the norm here !! Fuereventura that is


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Fuerte is nice, were there a few years back - in February! - but in a hotel. The wild camping opportunities for Mh's were noted, and also on Lanzarote in February this year :wink: . Unfortunately it cxosts a bit to ship the 'van out there :lol:


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

u can now hire them here on fute, or u can borrow mine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Just returned from Benelux and France.

The Coast around St. Tropez was very hot, hit mid 30's everyday we were there. However, looking at the weather and webcams, Med coast is getting a much welcomed soaking and has cooled down a lot.

The Forecast for next week is getting warmer again with some sunshine.

Med Webcams
French Meteo
Weather.co.uk (search Toulon or Nice)

Trev


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thunder storms and rain here in Valencia ,temp down to 24c during day.
Forecast is cloudy 20/25 for the next week


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks - any more :wink: ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

bognormike said:


> thanks - any more :wink: ?


Been glorious up to today (Wednesday) and now it's miserable squally showers and dark here in Lower Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Parked at Mojacar surfing and looking at MHF with Vodafone ES mobile internet and after reading your post I checked the temp outside and its 28.2 deg. However last night at agua amarg it threw it down but of course the sun usually comes out next day and dries it all up  its now 12.25pm our time 11.25 in UK


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

After weeks and weeks of blazing sunshine in Northern Provence, near Avignon, the weather fell apart two days ago. We've had 24 hours of very heavy rain, and it's looking unsettled for the rest of this week. The temperature has fallen from 26C to a chilly 15C.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

At the moment we are on site just south of Perpignan
Today and for the last 12 days there hasn't been a cloud in the sky and the temperature has not dropped below 25 during the day an has peaked at 32 last week
Shall I stay or should I come home
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello MGB - obviously the bad stuff hasn't got over your way yet! :roll: . Back here it's been cool the last 2 days, actually had a few spots of rain yesterday - nothing like what they had in London last night, but it's due to pick up again by the weekend. Maybe we should stay at home :roll: :lol:


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Weather*

Coming through France since 3rd Sept weather has been really lovely, clear skies, but here overlooking St Tropez had heavy rain yesterday and today (Wed) still warm though have been told it will clear by weekend. We had a bad experience near Arras though, staying on Aire of motorway we were robbed while asleep, dog as well, police thought we were gassed! so beware everybody the continentals seem to know a lot more of these happenings than we do, the gas they use is the same as for starting engines.
Have a good one Snowey


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Snowey1 - thanks for the info. Sorry to hear you were robbed. Can I point you (and anybody else interested) to this

autoroute robberies & "gas attacks"

AND I WOULD ASK ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO COMMENT ON SNOWEY1'S INCIDENT TO START A NEW THREAD LINKING TO HERE - PLEASE DON'T POST IN THIS THREAD ABOUT IT........ :!: :arrow:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We always use Metcheck.....it's forecast for our 3 days in Scotland was was regrettably spot on.....so we moved!

Metcheck


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Here i Hungary it is hovering around the 30s, im sitting here 20 past 8 in just a pair of shorts. If you want the beach just google lake Balaton
Waz


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lake*



waz said:


> Here i Hungary it is hovering around the 30s, im sitting here 20 past 8 in just a pair of shorts. If you want the beach just google lake Balaton
> Waz


Looks Nice, where are you from or how did you get there (what Route?).

Trev


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Waz - thanks, hadn't really considered Hungary and so on........


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Sat outside the MH here at the Yelloh! campsite at Sete, S. France & it is cooking. We have been out here 10 days & have only had 2 cloudy days but they were still very warm. Hope you are as lucky with the weather Mike, safe journey.
Sylke


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Trev, we live in Hungary. There are a lot of brits living around the Lake Balaton area.Very hot summers and cold winters. Went ice skating on the lake last winter, a bit daunting never having been on a frozen lake before but great fun
Waz


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> thanks - any more :wink: ?


We are about 40 miles S of Limoges and after a couple of cool days the weather today has been great. Sunshine and we've just come back nfrom sitting out on someone's deck with a galss in our hand!
Forecast is some rain for the next 3 days but then turning sunny again after that.

Chateau le Verdoyer, a Camping Cheque campsite about a day and a half from Calais.
www.verdoyer.fr


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lake*



waz said:


> Hi Trev, we live in Hungary. There are a lot of brits living around the Lake Balaton area.Very hot summers and cold winters. Went ice skating on the lake last winter, a bit daunting never having been on a frozen lake before but great fun
> Waz


Hello,

Thanks for the reply, sound idylic. Shame it is so far away. Autoroute suggesting 975 miles from Calais.

And they are in €uros

Lake Ice Skating, yes scary. Saw some ice hockey being played in Norway. So we joined them for a skate. Two days later, the ice was water!.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Lake Balaton is nearer to UK than Alicante. It is also cheaper to get to as the only toll to pay is the vignette for Austria.Croatia is 3/4 hours drive, Vienna 2 hours, Venice 5 hours. Houses very cheap but everything else prices are rising. We are not in the euro yet but all the shops and trademen will take euros and apart from Tescos will give you a good rate
Waz


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for those, haven't forgotten your place at Le Verdoyer, Gillian. Can you PM me with your details at the site if we head that way? We're on line until Saturday afternoon, than heading for Dover


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Croatia*



waz said:


> Lake Balaton is nearer to UK than Alicante. It is also cheaper to get to as the only toll to pay is the vignette for Austria.Croatia is 3/4 hours drive, Vienna 2 hours, Venice 5 hours. Houses very cheap but everything else prices are rising. We are not in the euro yet but all the shops and trademen will take euros and apart from Tescos will give you a good rate
> Waz


Now you are realy getting me to thinking for summer 2010!


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

sylke said:


> Sat outside the MH here at the Yelloh! campsite at Sete, S. France & it is cooking. We have been out here 10 days & have only had 2 cloudy days but they were still very warm. Hope you are as lucky with the weather Mike, safe journey.
> Sylke


Well that will teach me to speak too soon, 3 AM this morning saw us battening down the hatches against a magnificant storm!! Guess it gives our skin a bit of respite against the sun.
Sylke


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Spoke too soon. We had severe trhunderstorms last night (Thursday) but is warm and breezy again in the Roussillon area
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Yep, heavy thunderstorms passed through the Vaucluse this morning, leaving overcast and breezy conditions. Our awning is banging and rattling in the wind, but it's forecast to die down towards this evening. It looks as if we're going to be in for unsettled conditions over the weekend, returning to hot and sunny next week.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

looks like the weather's on the turn, but if the sunshine returns by Monday, it's fine by me :wink: 8) . Don't want to travel on Sunday in too much sunshine :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Well,

The weather in the South of France has been miserable. I have been watching the webcams to see thunderstorms and rain.

Had a TEXT yesterday from one of our MHF members who is in St. Tropez he text "Diners in Cannes had to climb on to tables to avoid floods"

Anyway, sun is out again now...........

Sun Is Out

Trev


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi all

well it's superb here in Beaune (burgundy), and has been all day :wink: . A long drag down from Calais yesterday - warn & sunny most of the way, but was cloudy when getting into Burgundy, was coludy last night - now on Municipal site with free wi-fi :lol: .( CC & CCC please note :roll . Heading further south tomorrow to beaujolais country, might make the med in due course! :wink: :wink: Hope the floods have gone in St T 8)


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*Fine here*

Bet you can't guess where we are!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Fine here*



Burneyinn said:


> Bet you can't guess where we are!!


Can I guess at HARDONNAY?

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Floods*



bognormike said:


> hi all
> 
> well it's superb here in Beaune (burgundy), and has been all day :wink: . A long drag down from Calais yesterday - warn & sunny most of the way, but was cloudy when getting into Burgundy, was coludy last night - now on Municipal site with free wi-fi :lol: .( CC & CCC please note :roll . Heading further south tomorrow to beaujolais country, might make the med in due course! :wink: :wink: Hope the floods have gone in St T 8)


Wish I was with you, love Burgundy

Trev


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

....where yet another village is named after the wines :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well we've had superb weather since setting off, just a few couds heading down to Beaune, and it's been hot & sunny all the way - Fleurie - best municipal site we've been on - (just down the road from Chardonnay!), Avignon, Sts Maries en Mer, and now at Grau le Roi. Med is warm and calm, light cloud at the moment but a welcome relief from the unrelenting sun :roll: 
Thanks everybody for the suggestions, we're heading up to Millau tomorrow & meandering back to Calais for the ferry back on 7th


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

After a few wet days weather now set fair for 10 days with Sat reaching 29 
Costa del Sol Velez Malaga


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*whether or not wet weather?*

 Ciao 38rover,
down south here, comfortably warm and sunny; but your wet weather is heading our way. Forecasters don't quite seem to know whether it's going to hit us Thursday or Friday!
Say 'hi!' to Colmenar for me.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Polish weather report;
Gdynia this morning, 5 deg with fresh NW wind
Lodz tonight , 10 degrees, no wind - well not outside :wink:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

eddied
Colemenar just 15 miles from where I live Alcaucin (Puente don Manual)


----------

